# Yellow sap mark removal



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Good afternoon,

Not posted in a while as I generally get all the information I need by just browsing (and searching the site) but I can’t seem to find the answer to the above question. 

My brother has just bought a new caravan and on the roof there appears to be what I can only describe as sticky sap. Now I used my autoglym tar remove the sticky part but it seems to have left some yellow staining. Now as you can imagine on a white caravan roof is not brilliant. 

I have tried the usual, clay bar, polish, elbow grease technique but alas the staining still remains  

Any ideas or suggestions would be of great help. 

Thank you kindly


----------



## LorenzoT (Jan 26, 2013)

Autosmart Tardis will do the trick. It’s quite strong stuff, so test it on a small patch first and rinse thoroughly...and rinse again!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Try this specialist product for Tree Sap:

https://morethanpolish.com/product/autosol-tree-sap-resin-remover-500ml/

Made by AutoSol in Germany so they do know their stuff


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply’s, I actually had a small amount of autosmart tardis and that wouldn’t touch it. 

I’ll have a look at the other stuff. 

Jon


----------



## LorenzoT (Jan 26, 2013)

Bean592 said:


> Thanks for the reply's, I actually had a small amount of autosmart tardis and that wouldn't touch it.
> 
> I'll have a look at the other stuff.
> 
> Jon


Wow, that surprises me. I always think of Autosmart Tardis as the acid blood that comes out of the aliens in the film Alien! :lol:

Is the remaining yellow mark more of a discolouration rather than the tree sap itself? i.e. The product(s) remove the tree sap, but you're left with a yellow mark where it once was?


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Sounds like the same thing I had Easter time, no chemical would shift it, ended up using a clay bar which worked.


----------



## LorenzoT (Jan 26, 2013)

P.S. If it is discolouration, the Internet suggests using hydrogen peroxide and exposure to UV light to restore white plastic.


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

LorenzoT said:


> Wow, that surprises me. I always think of Autosmart Tardis as the acid blood that comes out of the aliens in the film Alien! :lol:
> 
> Is the remaining yellow mark more of a discolouration rather than the tree sap itself? i.e. The product(s) remove the tree sap, but you're left with a yellow mark where it once was?


Exactly, there is nothing left of the sap just the yellow of where it once was.

I've tried everything in my arsenal from tardis to polish and a clay bar but it's still there.

I'll try and get a pic next time I'm at my brothers but it's clean, shiny and smooth just still yellow.

Cheers


----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

LorenzoT said:


> P.S. If it is discolouration, the Internet suggests using hydrogen peroxide and exposure to UV light to restore white plastic.


I'm not sure the roof is plastic, I think it's painted aluminium, not sure if it will work the same. Cheers


----------

